# Resolute Ink Rip Software



## purevinyl (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi guys, does anyone know if you can access the Resolute Ink software online anywhere? I'm looking at purchasing an R Jet 5 however i want to get to grips with the rip software and see how everything works before I go ahead an order the printer! I'm guessing the answer is not a chance but if anyone can help that's be awesome!

Thanks


----------



## scotney86 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Connor,

I too would say you havent got a chance and if you did get the opportunity too im guessing it would cost an arm and a leg. I believe (i may be wrong) that the RIP software due to Research, Developing and Testing plays a big part in the cost of the DTG Printer so it is very unlikely you will be able to get your hands on it. Even if you did get your hands on it then the settings/ profiles etc will not be correct and may actually make it harder for you to adjust to the the way Resolute DTG show you how to use it.

The RIP Software that comes with the RJET 5 is extremely easy to use and after the install and training on the installation day theres not really anything you need to know that your not shown.

If you are still anxious then im sure the guys at Resolute will book you in for a demo on the RIP Software. Its very user friendly.

Good Luck Mate


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

I never saw a demo version on CadLink site for their RIPs DTG verison but you can mail them and ask if the can provide it to for you.


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

Smalzstein said:


> I never saw a demo version on CadLink site for their RIPs DTG verison but you can mail them and ask if the can provide it to for you.


We have just launched our own version (Resolute Rip) specific to the R-Jet range. Some of the features don't work on other garment printers so we had to go down this route. We are happy to demo this but there are no versions available to download.

Steve is right, its a costly piece of software but worth every penny


----------



## SeedyMedia (Sep 10, 2013)

I would like to ask if their are any other images? I understand the reasons for not being able to download the software but is their any sites using the software or that have it incorporated into their own site? Cheers
Google Image Result for http://www.resoluteink.co.uk/sm_uploaded_files/webshop.jpg


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

SeedyMedia said:


> I would like to ask if their are any other images? I understand the reasons for not being able to download the software but is their any sites using the software or that have it incorporated into their own site? Cheers
> Google Image Result for [media]http://www.resoluteink.co.uk/sm_uploaded_files/webshop.jpg[/media]


I am not sure what you mean now, are you talking about the on-line design software or the Resolute Rip for running an R-Jet printer ?


----------



## SeedyMedia (Sep 10, 2013)

Sorry, think im getting confused. Is their any links for the online design software please? Thanks.


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

SeedyMedia said:


> Sorry, think im getting confused. Is their any links for the online design software please? Thanks.


Yes here you go Resolute DTG Ltd


----------



## Archiebee (Sep 1, 2014)

Ok, I'm fearing the absolute worst. I think I've lost my orange dongle for the R-Jet 5. Can anyone help on this?? Praying I don't have to fork out over £1,000 for a new one.

Please help


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

Archiebee said:


> Ok, I'm fearing the absolute worst. I think I've lost my orange dongle for the R-Jet 5. Can anyone help on this?? Praying I don't have to fork out over £1,000 for a new one.
> 
> Please help


You'll have to buy another one. You can't run the software without it.


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

Archiebee said:


> Ok, I'm fearing the absolute worst. I think I've lost my orange dongle for the R-Jet 5. Can anyone help on this?? Praying I don't have to fork out over £1,000 for a new one.
> 
> Please help


Hi, I think Billy meant to say you can't run the software without it. If it is lost you can order one by calling the office. We do keep them in stock so it can be delivered next day or collected from the Chesterfield office.

I hope you can find it.

Regards

Colin


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes I meant can't run the software without it. 

Hate to give you bad news.


----------



## cavedave (Dec 5, 2006)

Colin,

Did you load the training videos onto youtube or anywhere, that way purevinyl can at least watch these.

Best regards

-David


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

cavedave said:


> Colin,
> 
> Did you load the training videos onto youtube or anywhere, that way purevinyl can at least watch these.
> 
> ...


Hi David,

The videos can be viewed by clicking the link in my signature below or visiting the resolutedtg youtube page. Alternatively you can download the iPhone / Android support app and view them through that.

Regards

Colin


----------

